# ارجو التوضيح



## moon20 (29 يوليو 2007)

********************
*حرر من قبل الأدارة*
*أسلوب غير لائق*
*.........................."المشرف"*


:ab6:

وانا جايلكو اهو وبكل ادب وباحترام وبسالكو وياريت الاقى الاجابة المقنعة فعلا :smile01

يلا بينا يلا 

فى بعض من الاخوة المسيحيين - معرفش كلهم ولا لا - بس بيؤمنو بان المسيح هو الله

بس فى العهد الجديد يوحنا 8-40 " وَلكِنَّكُمُ الآنَ تَطْلُبُونَ أَنْ تَقْتُلُونِي، وَأَنَا إِنْسَانٌ قَدْ كَلَّمَكُمْ بِالْحَقِّ الَّذِي سَمِعَهُ مِنَ اللهِ. هذَا لَمْ يَعْمَلْهُ إِبْرَاهِيمُ

42 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ:«لَوْ كَانَ اللهُ أَبَاكُمْ لَكُنْتُمْ تُحِبُّونَنِي، لأَنِّي خَرَجْتُ مِنْ قِبَلِ اللهِ وَأَتَيْتُ. لأَنِّي لَمْ آتِ مِنْ نَفْسِي، بَلْ ذَاكَ أَرْسَلَنِي

يعنى الى انا عايز افهمه دلوقتى :: 1- وانا انسان قد كلمكم بالحق الذى سمعه من الله
2- لانى خرجت من قبل الله واتيت لانى لم ات من نفسى بل ذاك ارسلنى

اذا فا الانجيل نفسه يقول انه انسان كما انه لم يذكر انه الله وهو لو كان الله لذكرها صراحة و لم يجعل اى شبهه حول الوهيته اريد ان افهم من هو المسيح فى نظركم ؟ 


حينها جاوبنى الاخ اثناسيوس وما فهمته من كلامه انه يقصد ان المسيح هو الله وتجسد فى صورة بشر ولكنه قال انا انسان قد كلمكم بالحق الذى سمعه من الله اى انه هنا يقول انا انسان و لست الله و انا انقل لكم ما قاله الله لى
ثم قال انه لم يأت من نفسه اى ان هناك من ارسله و اوجده اى ان للمسيح اله وهو الله 

ثم اجابنى وقال [QUOTE]والخلاصة، هي أن ولادة السيد المسيح العجيبة قد حدثت بإرادة إلهية وبترتيب أزلي سابق من قبل الله تعالى. وبما أن المسيح مولود من روح الله القدوس فهو إذا الله نفسه ولأن روح الله لا ينقسم ولا يتوزع أجزاء عديدة. [/quote]

ولكن ما اعرفه هو انه عندما خلق ادم نفخ الله فيه من روحه فاحياه 

(( فإذا سويته و نفخت فيه من روحي فقعوا له ساجدين)) (29 – الحجر) 

وعند قيام القيامة سوف ينفخ الله فى الارض نفخة واحدة من روحه فيموت كل شئ عليها وهنا يبدا بداية يوم الحساب 

سورة الحاقة لا اذكر اى ايه بالظبط قال تعالى " واذا نفخ فى الصور نفخة واحدة وحملت الارض والجبال فدكتا دكتة واحدة ... " صدق الله العظيم

ولكن واذا كان الله نفخ فى المسيح ولان روح الله لا تتجزء اذا فالمسيح هو الله فمن الذى نفخ فيه فى البداية ؟؟ ومن يكون سيدنا ادم ولماذا لا تقوله انه الله ايضا ؟؟ ولماذا لا تقولو ان يوم القيامة هو الله ؟؟ 
واذا كان المسيح هو الله فلماذا قال انا انسان ولم يقل انا الله ؟؟ 

ما اعرفه هو ان روح الله لا تتجزء ولكن الله لم يعطى المسيح جزء من روحه ولكنه نفخ فيه من روحه يعنى باختصار انت ممكن تدينى حتة من روحك ؟؟ لا طبعا بس تقدر تنفخ صح ؟

وهو انت لما بتنفخ ده بينقص من روحك ده مش جزء من الروح كده

سلامو عليكووووووووو


----------



## fredyyy (29 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ارجو التوضيح*

*رجاء وضع الأسئلة بالترتيب الذي ترغبه 

دون ربط الاسئلة بشئ

لقد فهمت المحتوى 

لكن دعنا نبدأ سؤال ... سؤال*


----------



## moon20 (29 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ارجو التوضيح*

سؤال يتيم : لماذا قال المسيح انا انسان ولم يقل انا الله ؟ وعلى اى اساس تعبدوه وهو بنفسه قال انا انسان جائكم بالحق من الله


----------



## استفانوس (29 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ارجو التوضيح*

اخي الفاضل
للمسيح طبيعتين طبيعة .... بشرية وطبيعة لاهوتية
ولقد استخدم يسوع الطبيعتين
 يخبرنا الانجيل بكل وضوح
*في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة هو الله.*
وهذا ماقاله عن نفسه
*الحق الحق أقول لكم: قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن*
*الابن الوحيد الذي في حضن الآب هو خبر*
لذلك اخي الكريم قيل عن المسيح المولود في بيت لحم ... *مخارجه منذ القديم منذ أيام الأزل*
*يسوع المسيح هو هو أمس واليوم وإلى الأبد*
من يستطيع أن يقول هذا الكلام .. من يستطيع أن ينسب لنفسه الأزليه ... من الذي يجعل نفسه فوق الزمان...

إنه السيد المسيح ... الذي هو الله وحده الذي يمكن أن يكون فوق الزمان ... ولكنه أيضاً فوق المكان


----------



## ابن الشرق (29 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ارجو التوضيح*

أخ moon

اتركك مع *النص الكامل *لما اقتبست من كلام ربنا السيد المسيح 

و بعد قراءته و مناقشته اعطيك باقي كلام السيد المسيح الذي يبين الوهيته 

[q-bible]  
*30 *وَبَيْنَمَا هُوَ يَتَكَلَّمُ بِهذَا آمَنَ بِهِ كَثِيرُونَ. *31 *فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ لِلْيَهُودِ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا بِهِ:«إِنَّكُمْ إِنْ ثَبَتُّمْ فِي كَلاَمِي فَبِالْحَقِيقَةِ تَكُونُونَ تَلاَمِيذِي، *32 *وَتَعْرِفُونَ الْحَقَّ، وَالْحَقُّ يُحَرِّرُكُمْ». *33 *أَجَابُوهُ:«إِنَّنَا ذُرِّيَّةُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ، وَلَمْ نُسْتَعْبَدْ لأَحَدٍ قَطُّ! كَيْفَ تَقُولُ أَنْتَ: إِنَّكُمْ تَصِيرُونَ أَحْرَارًا؟» *34 *أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ:«الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَعْمَلُ الْخَطِيَّةَ هُوَ عَبْدٌ لِلْخَطِيَّةِ. *35 *وَالْعَبْدُ لاَ يَبْقَى فِي الْبَيْتِ إِلَى الأَبَدِ، أَمَّا الابْنُ فَيَبْقَى إِلَى الأَبَدِ. *36 *فَإِنْ حَرَّرَكُمْ الابْنُ فَبِالْحَقِيقَةِ تَكُونُونَ أَحْرَارًا. *37 *أَنَا عَالِمٌ أَنَّكُمْ ذُرِّيَّةُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ. لكِنَّكُمْ تَطْلُبُونَ أَنْ تَقْتُلُونِي لأَنَّ كَلاَمِي لاَ مَوْضِعَ لَهُ فِيكُمْ. *38 *أَنَا أَتَكَلَّمُ بِمَا رَأَيْتُ عِنْدَ أَبِي، وَأَنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ مَا رَأَيْتُمْ عِنْدَ أَبِيكُمْ». *39 *أَجَابُوا وَقَالُوا لَهُ:«أَبُونَا هُوَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ». قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ:«لَوْ كُنْتُمْ أَوْلاَدَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ، لَكُنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ أَعْمَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ! *40 *وَلكِنَّكُمُ الآنَ تَطْلُبُونَ أَنْ تَقْتُلُونِي، وَأَنَا إِنْسَانٌ قَدْ كَلَّمَكُمْ بِالْحَقِّ الَّذِي سَمِعَهُ مِنَ اللهِ. هذَا لَمْ يَعْمَلْهُ إِبْرَاهِيمُ. *41 *أَنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ أَعْمَالَ أَبِيكُمْ». فَقَالُوا لَهُ:«إِنَّنَا لَمْ نُولَدْ مِنْ زِنًا. لَنَا أَبٌ وَاحِدٌ وَهُوَ اللهُ».
*42 *فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ:«لَوْ كَانَ اللهُ أَبَاكُمْ لَكُنْتُمْ تُحِبُّونَنِي، لأَنِّي خَرَجْتُ مِنْ قِبَلِ اللهِ وَأَتَيْتُ. لأَنِّي لَمْ آتِ مِنْ نَفْسِي، بَلْ ذَاكَ أَرْسَلَنِي. *43 *لِمَاذَا لاَ تَفْهَمُونَ كَلاَمِي؟ لأَنَّكُمْ لاَ تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ تَسْمَعُوا قَوْلِي. *44 *أَنْتُمْ مِنْ أَبٍ هُوَ إِبْلِيسُ، وَشَهَوَاتِ أَبِيكُمْ تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تَعْمَلُوا. ذَاكَ كَانَ قَتَّالاً لِلنَّاسِ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ، وَلَمْ يَثْبُتْ فِي الْحَقِّ لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ فِيهِ حَق. مَتَى تَكَلَّمَ بِالْكَذِبِ فَإِنَّمَا يَتَكَلَّمُ مِمَّا لَهُ، لأَنَّهُ كَذَّابٌ وَأَبُو الْكَذَّابِ. *45 *وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَلأَنِّي أَقُولُ الْحَقَّ لَسْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ بِي. *46 *مَنْ مِنْكُمْ يُبَكِّتُنِي عَلَى خَطِيَّةٍ؟ فَإِنْ كُنْتُ أَقُولُ الْحَقَّ، فَلِمَاذَا لَسْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ بِي؟ *47 *اَلَّذِي مِنَ اللهِ يَسْمَعُ كَلاَمَ اللهِ. لِذلِكَ أَنْتُمْ لَسْتُمْ تَسْمَعُونَ، لأَنَّكُمْ لَسْتُمْ مِنَ اللهِ».
*48 *فَأَجَاب الْيَهُودُ وَقَالُوا لَهُ:«أَلَسْنَا نَقُولُ حَسَنًا: إِنَّكَ سَامِرِيٌّ وَبِكَ شَيْطَانٌ؟» *49 *أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ:«أَنَا لَيْسَ بِي شَيْطَانٌ، لكِنِّي أُكْرِمُ أَبِي وَأَنْتُمْ تُهِينُونَنِي. *50 *أَنَا لَسْتُ أَطْلُبُ مَجْدِي. يُوجَدُ مَنْ يَطْلُبُ وَيَدِينُ. *51 *اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَحْفَظُ كَلاَمِي فَلَنْ يَرَى الْمَوْتَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ». *52 *فَقَالَ لَهُ الْيَهُودُ:الآنَ عَلِمْنَا أَنَّ بِكَ شَيْطَانًا. قَدْ مَاتَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ وَالأَنْبِيَاءُ، وَأَنْتَ تَقُولُ:إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَحْفَظُ كَلاَمِي فَلَنْ يَذُوقَ الْمَوْتَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. *53 *أَلَعَلَّكَ أَعْظَمُ مِنْ أَبِينَا إِبْرَاهِيمَ الَّذِي مَاتَ؟ وَالأَنْبِيَاءُ مَاتُوا. مَنْ تَجْعَلُ نَفْسَكَ؟» *54 *أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ:«إِنْ كُنْتُ أُمَجِّدُ نَفْسِي فَلَيْسَ مَجْدِي شَيْئًا. أَبِي هُوَ الَّذِي يُمَجِّدُنِي، الَّذِي تَقُولُونَ أَنْتُمْ إِنَّهُ إِلهُكُمْ، *55 *وَلَسْتُمْ تَعْرِفُونَهُ. وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَعْرِفُهُ. وَإِنْ قُلْتُ إِنِّي لَسْتُ أَعْرِفُهُ أَكُونُ مِثْلَكُمْ كَاذِبًا، لكِنِّي أَعْرِفُهُ وَأَحْفَظُ قَوْلَهُ. *56 *أَبُوكُمْ إِبْرَاهِيمُ تَهَلَّلَ بِأَنْ يَرَى يَوْمِي فَرَأَى وَفَرِحَ». *57 *فَقَالَ لَهُ الْيَهُودُ:«لَيْسَ لَكَ خَمْسُونَ سَنَةً بَعْدُ، أَفَرَأَيْتَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ؟» *58 *قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ:«الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ أَنَا كَائِنٌ». *59 *فَرَفَعُوا حِجَارَةً لِيَرْجُمُوهُ. أَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَاخْتَفَى وَخَرَجَ مِنَ الْهَيْكَلِ مُجْتَازًا فِي وَسْطِهِمْ وَمَضَى هكَذَا.
[/q-bible]

الانجيل بحسب الرسول يوحنا الاصحاح الثامن 30-59


----------



## xxxl (29 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ارجو التوضيح*

اذا بحسب ما تقولون , فان المسيح قال :"لاني لم آت من نفسي بل ذاك ارسلني" ........
وقال ايضا:"لكني اعرفه واحفظ قوله".............
وقال :"وانا انسان قد كلمكم بالحق الذي سمعه من الله".........
اذا انا لا افهم شيئا ... اذا كنتم تقولون انه هو الله الواحد ....فمن هذا الذي ارسله , ومن هذا الاله الذي يعرفه ويحفظ قوله , وما هو الحق الذي سمعه من الله مع انه هو الله الواحد كما تقولون ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ابن الشرق (29 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ارجو التوضيح*

بعد ما  تقرا و تتعمق في  النص الكامل  

 اسأل و نجيبك بكل سرور


----------



## moon20 (30 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ارجو التوضيح*

ميغسى والله طلعتو ناس زوق :love34:


استفانوس



> من يستطيع أن يقول هذا الكلام .. من يستطيع أن ينسب لنفسه الأزليه ... من الذي يجعل نفسه فوق الزمان...



تعقيب بسيط على كلامك هو المفروض ان المسيح الدجال لما ينزل ويبدا يخرب فى الارض المسيح الحقيقي هينزل من السماء وهو الى هيقتله وعندنا فى الاسلام ان هو الانسان الوحيد الى ممتش يعنى سيدنا محمد مات وكل الانبياء ماتو لكن المسيح ممتش لكن رفع للسماء وعايش منتظر المسيح الدجال عشان ينزل يقتله وينضف الارض منه فهو فعلا عايش حياة ازلية منذ 2007 عام وحتى ظهور المسيح الدجال طيب سؤالى تانى معلش هتقل عليكو  هو قال انا انسان جائكم بالحق الذى سمعه من الله طيب فعلا مين الله هنا ؟ وليه مقالش انا جئتكم بالحق وبس ؟؟ وليه قال انا انسان ؟
هو يمكن الى انا فهمته من قوله انا انسان  من كلامكو ان هو انسان كجسد فقط ولكنه هو الله متجسد فى صورة انسان
طب سؤال بيلح عليا كده :wacko لو هو ربنا فعلا وكان عايز يهدى الناس للحق ليه مأرسلش رسول زى ما ارسل من قبل ؟؟

:766ah: يارب متكنوش زهقتو منى


----------



## xxxl (30 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ارجو التوضيح*



xxxl قال:


> اذا بحسب ما تقولون , فان المسيح قال :"لاني لم آت من نفسي بل ذاك ارسلني" ........
> وقال ايضا:"لكني اعرفه واحفظ قوله".............
> وقال :"وانا انسان قد كلمكم بالحق الذي سمعه من الله".........
> اذا انا لا افهم شيئا ... اذا كنتم تقولون انه هو الله الواحد ....فمن هذا الذي ارسله , ومن هذا الاله الذي يعرفه ويحفظ قوله , وما هو الحق الذي سمعه من الله مع انه هو الله الواحد كما تقولون ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



اريد الرد علي هذه الاسئلة......وشكرا


----------



## استفانوس (30 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ارجو التوضيح*

*اخي الحبيب


ان  الرب يسوع المسيح هو من ذات الله الكلمة 

اي انه حامل الطبيعة الإلهية نفسها 

وهو  إله تام وانسان  تام

وقد استخدم كلا الطبيعتين



فَلْيَكُنْ فِيكُمْ هذَا الْفِكْرُ الَّذِي فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ أَيْضاً: 6 الَّذِي إِذْ كَانَ فِي صُورَةِ اللهِ، لَمْ يَحْسِبْ خُلْسَةً أَنْ يَكُونَ مُعَادِلاً ِللهِ. 7 لكِنَّهُ أَخْلَى نَفْسَهُ، آخِذاً صُورَةَ عَبْدٍ، صَائِراً فِي شِبْهِ النَّاسِ. 8 وَإِذْ وُجِدَ فِي الْهَيْئَةِ كَإِنْسَانٍ، وَضَعَ نَفْسَهُ وَأَطَاعَ حَتَّى الْمَوْتَ مَوْتَ الصَّلِيبِ. 9 لِذلِكَ رَفَّعَهُ اللهُ أَيْضاً، وَأَعْطَاهُ اسْماً فَوْقَ كُلِّ اسْمٍ 10 لِكَيْ تَجْثُوَ بِاسْمِ يَسُوعَ كُلُّ رُكْبَةٍ مِمَّنْ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَمَنْ عَلَى الأَرْضِ وَمَنْ تَحْتَ الأَرْضِ، 11 وَيَعْتَرِفَ كُلُّ لِسَانٍ أَنَّ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحَ هُوَ رَبٌّ لِمَجْدِ اللهِ الآبِ. *


----------



## Kiril (30 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ارجو التوضيح*

1- كل المسيحيين يؤمنون بان المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد


"لو هو ربنا فعلا وكان عايز يهدى الناس للحق ليه مأرسلش رسول زى ما ارسل من قبل ؟؟"
2-تاني نرجع لقضية الفداء


----------



## moon20 (30 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ارجو التوضيح*

طيب وباقى الاسئلة يا كيرو


----------



## استفانوس (30 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ارجو التوضيح*



> طيب وباقى الاسئلة يا كيرو


*لقد اجبنا على اسئلتك

هل من جديد تفضل 

ونحن بعون الرب نجيبك

الرب يبارك حياتك*


----------



## moon20 (30 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ارجو التوضيح*

اه عندى سؤال ايه الحكمة فى نظركم انه مقالش صراحة " انا الله " عشان يبعد اى شبهه حول الوهيته ؟


----------



## استفانوس (30 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ارجو التوضيح*

اخي الحبيب

انظر الى الكلمات التي قالها الرب يسوع 

قال المسيح

 أنا والآب واحد إن لم تؤمنوا أني ”أنا هو“ 

«أنا معكم زمانًا هذه مدته ولم تعرفني يا فيلبس. الذي رآني فقد رأى الآب، فكيف تقول أنت أرنا الآب. أ لست تؤمن أني أنا في الآب والآب في؟»

أ لست تؤمن أني أنا في الآب والآب في


«ليس أحد يأخذها (نفسي) مني، بل أضعها أنا من ذاتي. لي سلطان أن أضعها ولي سلطان أيضًا أن آخذها»
فيااخي الكريم الايات كثير ة جدا

بس علينا ان تقرا كلمة الله 


*عظيم هو سر التقوى الله ظهر في الجسد*​


----------



## fredyyy (30 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ارجو التوضيح*

*اه عندى سؤال ايه الحكمة فى نظركم انه مقالش صراحة " انا الله*

*أذا كنت أب وعندك أولاد 

هل تقول لهم عندما تدخل المنزل أنا أبوكم ؟

لكنك تجدهم يرحّبون بك ويخبرون بوصولك

أرجو أن تكون الفكرة وصلت.*


----------



## moon20 (31 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ارجو التوضيح*

فهمت الفكرة بس ايه الحكمة ان ربنا ينزل بنفسه من السماء ويفدى الناس ؟ وهل من المعقول ان يصلب الله ويعذب من بشر  وبهذه الوحشية ؟ طب ليه محماش نفسه ؟ عشان الفداء وكده طيب مهو كان يقدر يهدى اليهود والناس الى صلبوه مهدهمش ليه محماش تلاميذه باى طريقة تانية كان يقدر يحمى نفسه كان يقدر يهلكم زى ما اهلك اكتر من قوم قبليهم 
هو بص كمان انا سمعت روايتين عن حكاية الصلب معرفش مين فيهم الى صح اول واحدة ان الملك الى امر بصلب المسيح خاف على منصبه والتانية ان الملك ده اليهود قعدوا يزنو عليه لان المسيح بيدعى الناس لافكار جديدة " التمرد " على حد قول اليهود .. ايا كانت فيهم الى صح 

على حسب كلام يوحنا 1عدد18 الله لم يره أحد أبداً اقرأ :
يوحنا 1 عدد18: الله لم يره احد قط.الابن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الآب هو خبّر لكننا نجد عكس ذلك موسى  رأى الله وجهاً لوجه
 خروج 33 عدد11: ويكلم الرب موسى وجها لوجه كما يكلم الرجل صاحبه.وإذا رجع موسى إلى المحلّة كان خادمه يشوع بن نون الغلام لا يبرح من داخل الخيمة 

وأيوب رأى الله بعينه :
أيوب42 عدد 5:  بسمع الأذن قد سمعت عنك والآن رأتك عيني. 


معلش لو كنت خنقتكو


----------



## استفانوس (31 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ارجو التوضيح*



> فهمت الفكرة بس ايه الحكمة ان ربنا ينزل بنفسه من السماء ويفدى الناس


لانه عادل ومحب ولا ينكر نفسه​لأَنَّهُ هكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ، لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ، بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ​


> وهل من المعقول ان يصلب الله ويعذب من بشر وبهذه الوحشية ؟


ان الله في الكتاب المقدس يختلف عن الله في باقي الاديان
فالله الاب لايراه احد ام الكلمة وهو يسوع من قام بعملية الفداء على الصليب​


> طب ليه محماش نفسه ؟


لانها تدبير الهي ازلي​
هذَا أَخَذْتُمُوهُ مُسَلَّمًا بِمَشُورَةِ اللهِ الْمَحْتُومَةِ وَعِلْمِهِ السَّابِقِ، وَبِأَيْدِي أَثَمَةٍ صَلَبْتُمُوهُ وَقَتَلْتُمُوهُ.​


> هو بص كمان انا سمعت روايتين عن حكاية الصلب معرفش مين فيهم الى صح اول واحدة ان الملك الى امر بصلب المسيح خاف على منصبه والتانية ان الملك ده اليهود قعدوا يزنو عليه لان المسيح بيدعى الناس لافكار جديدة " التمرد " على حد قول اليهود .. ايا كانت فيهم الى صح


اخي الحبيب
ليس يوجد مماتقول بل الكل اشترك في الصلب
العبران و الرومان وخالق الاكون وابن الانسان ​


> نجد عكس ذلك موسى رأى الله وجهاً لوجه



وهذه من ظهورات الكلمة  ( يسوع )لموسى
بصورة ملاك ​


> معلش لو كنت خنقتكو


*بالعكس حبيبي
اسأل ونحن بعون الرب نجيبك عن الحق الالهي*


----------



## fredyyy (1 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ارجو التوضيح*

* ايه الحكمة ان ربنا ينزل بنفسه من السماء ويفدى الناس ؟ 
وهل من المعقول ان يصلب الله ويعذب من بشر وبهذه الوحشية ؟
...... عشان الفداء  ...*

*الذي يفدي يجب أن يموت (بدلاَ عن من يفديهم)

ولكي يموت يجب أن يأخذ جسد إنسان لكي يتم الموت فيه

ولكي يكون له الكفاءة أن يفدي لابد أن يكون في نفس مستوى المُخطئ اليه

لهذا يجـب أن يكـون هو الله الظـاهـر في الجسـد

لذا حمل في جسده كل خطايانا على الصليب

عُوقب المسـيح عوضاَ عن الجنـس البشـري

لكي ينال كل من يؤمن به التبرير أمام الله

وقد أخذ العدل الإلهي حقه من المسيح 

لذلك قال الكتاب    يو 5:22  لان الآب لا يدين احدا بل قد اعطى كل الدينونة للابن.
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* 

*طب ليه محماش نفسه ؟*

*آلام المسيح من الانسان أظهرت مدى كراهيتة لله (أقر فيها الانسان أنه في حالة عدم تصالح مع الله)
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

* وكده طيب مهو كان يقدر يهدى اليهود والناس الى صلبوه*

*المسأله هنا ليست مسألة هداية . لكن إعطاء الله حقه الذي سلبه الانسان
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

* ........ كان يقدر يحمى نفسه كان يقدر يهلكم *

*مت 18:11 ـــــــــ لان ابن الانسان قد جاء لكي يخلّص ما قد هلك.
 لو 19:10 ـــــــــــ لان ابن الانسان قد جاء لكي يطلب ويخلّص ما قد هلك

من الآيات نفهم : المسيح أتي لكي يُخلص لا لكي يُهلك*


----------



## xxxl (1 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ارجو التوضيح*

ولكن ما ذنب بني ادم بما قام به ادم ...... فقد قال احد الاعضاء ان الناس منذ خلق ادم الي ما قبل الفداء كانوا يعذبون في النار ولكن لماذا ؟؟؟!!!! الم يكن هناك من يعبد الله؟؟!!! وهل هذا الفداء قد كفر عن جميع خطايا بني ادم؟؟؟!!!!


----------



## fredyyy (1 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ارجو التوضيح*

*ولكن ما ذنب بني ادم بما قام به ادم?*

*مثال:

إذا ذهبت للطبيب وإكتشفت أنك  وأولادك مرضى بمرض معدي مميت

هل تلوم الطبيب على ذلك .... أو تخرج من أمامه وتتحصر على حالك

أم تتمسك بالطبيب وتقبل علاجة ... وتحرص على ذلك

لقد أعلن المسيح (الطبيب العظيم) عن علاج الخطية 

هل تقبل علاج المسيح .... أم تظل تتحصر على خطاياك

لقد أخذ خطاياك لتتبرر أنت .... لقد مات لكي تحيا أنت

لقد سحق الشيطان لأجلك ... فهل تقبل أن تعيش حياة النصرة
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**

... الناس منذ خلق ادم الي ما قبل الفداء كانوا يعذبون في النار ولكن لماذا ؟؟؟!!!! *

*آدم الذي أورثنا الخطية .... حمّله الله بطريقة الخلاص منها 

تقديم الذبيحة الحيوانية التي كانت ترمز الى ذبيحة المسيح الكاملة

تكرار تقديم الذبيحة الحيوانية يدل على عدم كفايتها 

عدم تكرار ذبيحة المسيح يثبت كفاية المسيح وكمال عملة
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*الم يكن هناك من يعبد الله؟؟!!!*

*نعم كان يوجد من يعبد الله ويقدم له الذبائح

أخنوخ ..... نوح .... إبراهيم .... إسحق .... يعقوب .................
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*وهل هذا الفداء قد كفر عن جميع خطايا بني ادم؟؟؟!!!! *

*فداء المسيح كافي للتكفير عن كل خطايا بني أدم

مكتوب:

1يو 2:2  وهو كفارة لخطايانا.ليس لخطايانا فقط بل لخطايا كل العالم ايضا*


----------



## xxxl (2 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ارجو التوضيح*

فداء المسيح كافي للتكفير عن كل خطايا بني أدم

مكتوب:

1يو 2:2 وهو كفارة لخطايانا.ليس لخطايانا فقط بل لخطايا كل العالم ايضا 
يكفر كل خطايا بني ادم !!!!!حتي الكفر بدينكم!!!!!


----------



## ابن الشرق (2 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ارجو التوضيح*

اي كافية لكفارة كل خطايا العالم ان هم ارادوا 

و الله يعامل الانسان على رغبته فان هو لا يريد الفداء لا يجبره عليه


----------



## fredyyy (3 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ارجو التوضيح*

*xxxl
يكفر كل خطايا بني ادم !!!!!حتي الكفر بدينكم!!!!! *

*وهو كفارة لخطايانا.ليس لخطايانا فقط بل لخطايا كل العالم ايضا 

كفارة تعني غطاء أو ستر أو حجب 

أي ستر كل خطايانا ...فلا يعود الله علينا بالعقاب 

 لأنه دان الخطية في جسد المسيح على الصليب

إذ كان المسيح حاملاَ كل  خطايانا هناك في جسده

لهذا جاء المسيح (لكي يُعبّر غضب الله عن كل من يؤمن)


هدئ من روعك فأنت لا تعرف معاني كل الكلمات  *


----------



## xxxl (3 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ارجو التوضيح*

انا اسأل : " هل يكفر عن من كفر بدينكم من المسلمين نثلا او اليهود او البوذيين او عبدة الحجر والنار؟؟؟!!!


----------



## ابن الشرق (3 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ارجو التوضيح*

اذا اختار الطريق الحق و الحياة و أتى الى السيد المسيح له المجد معترفا بخطاياه و نادما على كل شيئ

و بدأ حياة جديدة في المسيح 


نعم ... الكفارة تكفر عن مثل هذا 



اما اذا لا يريد .. 

لا يُكَفّر عنه لانه رفض الكفارة الحقيقية بالمسيح له المجد


----------



## moon20 (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ارجو التوضيح*

طيب سؤال غبى شوية :d 



> ان الله في الكتاب المقدس يختلف عن الله في باقي الاديان
> فالله الاب لايراه احد ام الكلمة وهو يسوع من قام بعملية الفداء على الصليب



يعنى المقصود هنا ان ربنا كان موجود فوق فى السما فى مكانه وفى نفس الوقت كان متجسد فى جسم انسان ولا المسيح حاجة والله الاب حاجة تانيه ده على حد قول " لا اله الا الله " 




> ولكن ما ذنب بني ادم بما قام به ادم?
> 
> مثال:
> 
> إذا ذهبت للطبيب وإكتشفت أنك وأولادك مرضى بمرض معدي مميت



فريدى هو بص الخطاية مش مرض معدى هو مرض ليه طريق لو مشيت فيه بأصيب بلمرض ده يعنى ادم لما غلط واستغفر ربنا وتاب فى من اولاد ادم كتيييييييييير امنو بربنا ادم غلط يعنى مشى فى طريق المرض " الخطاية " واصيب بيه فما ذنب اى من ابناءه الذى لم يمشى فى هذا الطريق ان يصاب بذلك المرض ؟؟
ليس من العدل ان اعبد الله و اهب له كل ما املك وافعل ما يريد وفى الاخر اعذب فى النار الخالدة  والله معروف بالعدل انا المفروض مروحش للدكتور واتعالج من مرض ابويا لو انا مش عيان اصلا صح ولا لا ؟

وبلمناسبة انا قاعد دلوقتى يا دووووووووب شوفت اول ربع ساعة من فيلم الام المسيح ولاقيته فى الاول خالص فى المشهد الى بيكلم فيه ربنا بتاع الشيطان لما طلعله تعبان ده بيقول ابى طب هو بيكلم مين هنا ؟ مش المفروض ان هو الله ؟ بيستنجد بمين بيقوله بما معناه ان انت القادر على كل شئ ؟


----------



## ابن الشرق (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ارجو التوضيح*



moon20 قال:


> طيب سؤال غبى شوية :d
> 
> 
> 
> يعنى المقصود هنا ان ربنا كان موجود فوق فى السما فى مكانه وفى نفس الوقت كان متجسد فى جسم انسان ولا المسيح حاجة والله الاب حاجة تانيه ده على حد قول " لا اله الا الله "


 

عزيزي 

الله لا يحده زمان و يحده مكان 


فالله موجود في كل مكان 

و السيد المسيح هو الكلمة الالهية او العقل الالهي لذا هو لا ينفصل عن الذات الالهية الله الآب  و لا ينفصل عن الروح القدس روح الله 

و التجسد لا يعني الانفصال ابدا 

لان كما يوضح الكتاب المقدس الله لا يحده زمان او مكان






> وبلمناسبة انا قاعد دلوقتى يا دووووووووب شوفت اول ربع ساعة من فيلم الام المسيح ولاقيته فى الاول خالص فى المشهد الى بيكلم فيه ربنا بتاع الشيطان لما طلعله تعبان ده بيقول ابى طب هو بيكلم مين هنا ؟ مش المفروض ان هو الله ؟ بيستنجد بمين بيقوله بما معناه ان انت القادر على كل شئ ؟


 
السيد المسيح له المجد هو الله المتجسد 

و لذا له طبيعة انسانية كاملة و هي تنتج عنها صفات كالضعف و الموت و غيرها 


اما الله لا يضعف و لا يموت ابدا 


و بالمناسبة الفيلم يعرض القصة من الانجيل 

لكن قد تتدخل وجهة نظر كاتب السيناريو و المخرج احيانا


----------



## moon20 (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ارجو التوضيح*



> يعنى المقصود هنا ان ربنا كان موجود فوق فى السما فى مكانه وفى نفس الوقت كان متجسد فى جسم انسان



لو ده اصدك يعنى انتو بتعبدو الاب الى هو المسيح  ؟


----------



## ابن الشرق (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ارجو التوضيح*

نحن نعبد الله الواحد في ثلاثة اثانيم الآب و الابن و الروح القدس


----------



## moon20 (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ارجو التوضيح*

طب على اساس ان المسيح هو الله ربنا مغفرش لحد قبل الصلب عشان خطية ادم صح ؟ طب هو نفسه ينزل عشان بفدى الناس ويتعذب عشانهم طب ما كان من الاول وكان فتح باب المغفرة لخطيئة ادم المورثة لابناءه يعنى بمعنى انه كان المفروض لو هو عايز يفدينا عشان يفتحلنا جنته كان فتحها من غير صلب ولا حاجة وحاجة تانية الناس الى كانو موجودين قبل الصلب ليه كان فيه ناس صالحة مهو طلاما كده كده هيتعذب فى النار لسبب هو معملوش خلاص الدنيا بتبقه غابة دى طبيعة الانسان انا لو اعرف ان انا هتحاسب على كل كلمة بقولها فى يوم من الايام بعمل الف حساب لكن طلاما انا كده كده هتعذب ما استمتع بحياتى فى الدنيا بقه براحتى  فليه كان فيه ناس صالحة قبل المسيح وقبل الصلب وهل لارسال الله لانبياء ورسل قبل الصلب كان الهدف منه مصلحة الله ام مصلحة الناس ؟ مصلحة الناس طبعا لان الله مش محتاج ان حد تانى يعبده وكل شئ خلقه بيسبح وبيعبده صح ؟ طب ليه ارسل الانبياء من قبل رحمة واشفاق على الناس من عذاب الاخرة طب مهو طلاما كده كده عذاب مخلاص بقه ملوش لزمة انه يرسل انبياء

وبنسبة لخطية ادم انا عايز حد يفهمنى هو ادم اخطا عمل ايه عشان كل البشر من بعده يتعذبو ؟ ده كل تفاحة اه كان ربنا قاله متاكلش من شجرة التفاح وهو عصى الله بس فيه ناس بتعصى الله فى حجات تانية كتير وربنا بيغفرلهم لما بيتوبو وادم كان تاب فعلا فاشمعنه هو الى ربنا مغفرلهوش هو و ولاده كلهم حتى قبل الصلب


----------



## ابن الشرق (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ارجو التوضيح*

نناقش محور محور 

ارحو في المرة القادمة ان تسأل اسئلة قليلة حتى يفيدك الجواب 



moon20 قال:


> طب على اساس ان المسيح هو الله ربنا مغفرش لحد قبل الصلب عشان خطية ادم صح ؟ طب هو نفسه ينزل عشان بفدى الناس ويتعذب عشانهم طب ما كان من الاول وكان فتح باب المغفرة لخطيئة ادم المورثة لابناءه يعنى بمعنى انه كان المفروض لو هو عايز يفدينا عشان يفتحلنا جنته كان فتحها من غير صلب ولا حاجة


 
الله هو القدوس العادل 

و لان البشر اخطئوا فاصبحوا بعيدين عن الله و اجرتهم الموت الروحي 

و الله هو المحية الكاملة و يريد كل الناس ان تقبل اليه 

فكل صفة من صفات الله هي كاملة و لا تعارض بينها 

في البداية قدم آدم و هابيل الذبائح لكنها ليست كافية 
و قد طلب الله الذبائح في الناموس 

و كل هذه الذبائح كانت مهيئة للذبيحة الكاملة التي تمت في المسيح يسوع 




> وحاجة تانية الناس الى كانو موجودين قبل الصلب ليه كان فيه ناس صالحة مهو طلاما كده كده هيتعذب فى النار لسبب هو معملوش خلاص الدنيا بتبقه غابة دى طبيعة الانسان انا لو اعرف ان انا هتحاسب على كل كلمة بقولها فى يوم من الايام بعمل الف حساب لكن طلاما انا كده كده هتعذب ما استمتع بحياتى فى الدنيا بقه براحتى فليه كان فيه ناس صالحة قبل المسيح وقبل الصلب وهل لارسال الله لانبياء ورسل قبل الصلب كان الهدف منه مصلحة الله ام مصلحة الناس ؟ مصلحة الناس طبعا لان الله مش محتاج ان حد تانى يعبده وكل شئ خلقه بيسبح وبيعبده صح ؟ طب ليه ارسل الانبياء من قبل رحمة واشفاق على الناس من عذاب الاخرة طب مهو طلاما كده كده عذاب مخلاص بقه ملوش لزمة انه يرسل انبياء


 


وضحنا ان الصالحين المؤمنين بالله في العهد القديم ماتوا مؤمنين باتمام وعود الله اي على رجاء الفداء 

لان الله وعد بالخلاص من اول سفر في العهد القديم 
و لاتمام الخلاص ارسل الله الانبياء ليهيئوا فكر البشر للخلاص و للاصلاح و لمحاربة الشر



> وبنسبة لخطية ادم انا عايز حد يفهمنى هو ادم اخطا عمل ايه عشان كل البشر من بعده يتعذبو ؟ ده كل تفاحة اه كان ربنا قاله متاكلش من شجرة التفاح وهو عصى الله بس فيه ناس بتعصى الله فى حجات تانية كتير وربنا بيغفرلهم لما بيتوبو وادم كان تاب فعلا فاشمعنه هو الى ربنا مغفرلهوش هو و ولاده كلهم حتى قبل الصلب


 
الله خلق آدم و حواء طاهرين منزهين 

لكنهم هم بارادتهم اخطأوا و جادلوا الله على خطأهم و برروا خطيئتهم بالقاء اللوم على الآخرين بدل التوبة الحقيقية

و بهذا اصبحت الطبيعة البرشية خاطئة و كل من ولد من البشر اخذ هذه الطبيعة الخاطئة

الا السيد المسيح له المجد لانه بلا خطيئة ابدا



اتمنى ان تستفيد من الاجابة و ان تتمعن و تتأمل عن قراءة كلمة الله


----------



## fredyyy (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ارجو التوضيح*

*فريدى هو بص الخطاية مش مرض معدى هو مرض ليه طريق لو مشيت فيه بأصيب بلمرض ده يعنى ادم لما غلط واستغفر ربنا وتاب فى من اولاد ادم كتيييييييييير امنو بربنا ادم غلط يعنى مشى فى طريق المرض " الخطاية " واصيب بيه فما ذنب اى من ابناءه الذى لم يمشى فى هذا الطريق ان يصاب بذلك المرض ؟؟*

*عزيزى moon

لماذا ركّزت على (من هو صاحب المرض وتجاهلت العلاج)
العلاج سهل ومجاني ولكل الناس*

*ليس من العدل ان اعبد الله و اهب له كل ما املك وافعل ما يريد *

*ممكن تكون بتهب لله كل ما تملك 

لكنك لا تفعل كل ما يريد *

*وفى الاخر اعذب فى النار الخالدة والله معروف بالعدل انا المفروض مروحش للدكتور واتعالج من مرض ابويا لو انا مش عيان اصلا صح ولا لا ؟*

*لا تلوم نفسك أنك مريض 

لكن إغضب من نفسك لأنك ترفض العلاج

أتريد أن تسمع واحدة من أحكام الله :

*** النفس التي تخطئ هي تموت

لان اجرة الخطية هي موت.واما هبة الله فهي حياة ابدية بالمسيح يسوع ربنا ****


----------



## fredyyy (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ارجو التوضيح*

*يعنى بمعنى انه كان المفروض لو هو عايز يفدينا عشان يفتحلنا جنته كان فتحها من غير صلب ولا حاجة *

*هذا الكلام معناه أنك تأخذ القلم والروشتة من الطبيب وتكتب أنت الدواء لنفسك

ليس للانسان أن يوجّه الله لما ينبغي عمله*


----------



## fredyyy (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ارجو التوضيح*

*وبنسبة لخطية ادم انا عايز حد يفهمنى هو ادم اخطا عمل ايه عشان كل البشر من بعده يتعذبو ؟ ده كل تفاحة اه كان ربنا قاله متاكلش من شجرة التفاح وهو عصى الله بس فيه ناس بتعصى الله فى حجات تانية كتير وربنا بيغفرلهم لما بيتوبو وادم كان تاب فعلا فاشمعنه هو الى ربنا مغفرلهوش هو و ولاده كلهم حتى قبل الصلب* 

*كلامك جميل جداَ

آدم أخطأ ..... صحيح

وهو عصى الله ..... صح 100%

المشكلة تكمن في من هو المُخطئ اليه 

وليس حجم الخطية

هل العقاب متساوي إذا ضربت زميلك او إذ ضربت ملك البلاد

الخطأ في حق الله عقابة مرعب (لكنه وصف لنا العلاج)*


----------



## moon20 (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ارجو التوضيح*

معاك يا فريدى فى مقولة لا تنظر الى صغر الذنب لكن انظر لعظمة من عصيت لكن مظنش ابدا ان الى يقتل بيتساوى بالى مصلاش يوم مثلا فهمت اصدى 

عموما سؤال تانى عالعادة 

يعنى ربنا فدى نفسه عشان يغفر خطيئة ادم ؟؟ ربنا اتصلب عشان يغفر خطيئة ادم ؟؟ :75_75:

سؤال تانى بالترتيب اهو عشان محدش يتلغبط :08:

في إنجيل يوحنا الإصحاح السابع عشر نأخذ منه فقرتين 3 , 4 فيقول ( يوحنا 17عدد3-4 )
:3  وهذه هي الحياة الأبدية أن يعرفوك أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته. (4)  أنا مجدتك على الأرض.العمل الذي أعطيتني لأعمل قد أكملته. (SVD)
كيف يكون العمل الذي أعطاه الله للمسيح قد أكمل والمسيح لم يصلب بعد ؟ المسيح حتى لم يكن وضع على الصليب وكما تقولون أنتم فإن العمل الذي جاء من أجله هو أن يصلب ليخلص البشرية , فكيف يقول المسيح قبل الصلب بأن العمل الذي أعطاه الله له قد أكمله ؟ 


ممممممممممم :t9:  مستنيكو


----------



## moon20 (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ارجو التوضيح*



> هذا الكلام معناه أنك تأخذ القلم والروشتة من الطبيب وتكتب أنت الدواء لنفسك
> 
> ليس للانسان أن يوجّه الله لما ينبغي عمله




بس لو الدكتور الة فى ايده انه يشفينى مثلا مش هيجى يعيا مكانى ويفدينى عشان انا اخف صح ولا لا


----------



## ابن الشرق (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ارجو التوضيح*



moon20 قال:


> في إنجيل يوحنا الإصحاح السابع عشر نأخذ منه فقرتين 3 , 4 فيقول ( يوحنا 17عدد3-4 )
> :3 وهذه هي الحياة الأبدية أن يعرفوك أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته. (4) أنا مجدتك على الأرض.العمل الذي أعطيتني لأعمل قد أكملته. (SVD)
> كيف يكون العمل الذي أعطاه الله للمسيح قد أكمل والمسيح لم يصلب بعد ؟ المسيح حتى لم يكن وضع على الصليب وكما تقولون أنتم فإن العمل الذي جاء من أجله هو أن يصلب ليخلص البشرية , فكيف يقول المسيح قبل الصلب بأن العمل الذي أعطاه الله له قد أكمله ؟
> 
> ممممممممممم :t9: مستنيكو


 

لا يحق لك اخذ فقرة دون اخرى 

انا كنت متمني لو فتحت الكتاب المقدس و قرأت الآية الاولى و الثانية قبل اقتطاع الآيات الثالثة و الرابعة من الاصحاح 

على العموم ... 

في الاصحاحات 13- 18 في الانحيل بحسب الرسول يوحنا كلام السيد المسيح منذ مساء خميس الفصح الى لحظة القبض عليه من قبل جنود رئيس الكهنة 


و في الاصحاح السابع عشر نقرا بالنص 

[q-bible] 
*1 *تَكَلَّمَ يَسُوعُ بِهذَا وَرَفَعَ عَيْنَيْهِ نَحْوَ السَّمَاءِ وَقَالَ:«أَيُّهَا الآبُ، قَدْ أَتَتِ السَّاعَةُ. مَجِّدِ ابْنَكَ لِيُمَجِّدَكَ ابْنُكَ أَيْضًا، *2 *إِذْ أَعْطَيْتَهُ سُلْطَانًا عَلَى كُلِّ جَسَدٍ لِيُعْطِيَ حَيَاةً أَبَدِيَّةً لِكُلِّ مَنْ أَعْطَيْتَهُ. *3 *وَهذِهِ هِيَ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ: أَنْ يَعْرِفُوكَ أَنْتَ الإِلهَ الْحَقِيقِيَّ وَحْدَكَ وَيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلْتَهُ. *4 *أَنَا مَجَّدْتُكَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ. الْعَمَلَ الَّذِي أَعْطَيْتَنِي لأَعْمَلَ قَدْ أَكْمَلْتُهُ. *5 *وَالآنَ مَجِّدْنِي أَنْتَ أَيُّهَا الآبُ عِنْدَ ذَاتِكَ بِالْمَجْدِ الَّذِي كَانَ لِي عِنْدَكَ قَبْلَ كَوْنِ الْعَالَمِ.[/q-bible]


اذن هذه كلمات السيد المسيح السابقة للصلب مباشرة

اذ نقرا في الاصحاح الثامن عشر 

[q-bible] 
*1 *قَالَ يَسُوعُ هذَا وَخَرَجَ مَعَ تَلاَمِيذِهِ إِلَى عَبْرِ وَادِي قَدْرُونَ، حَيْثُ كَانَ بُسْتَانٌ دَخَلَهُ هُوَ وَتَلاَمِيذُهُ. *2 *وَكَانَ يَهُوذَا مُسَلِّمُهُ يَعْرِفُ الْمَوْضِعَ، لأَنَّ يَسُوعَ اجْتَمَعَ هُنَاكَ كَثِيرًا مَعَ تَلاَمِيذِهِ. *3 *فَأَخَذَ يَهُوذَا الْجُنْدَ وَخُدَّامًا مِنْ عِنْدِ رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ، وَجَاءَ إِلَى هُنَاكَ بِمَشَاعِلَ وَمَصَابِيحَ وَسِلاَحٍ. ... [/q-bible]

اذن تلاشى اللبس بمجرد قراءة النص


اود من قلبي قبل ان تنقل فكر غيرك 

اقرأ النص الكامل و من ثم احكم

حتى لا تشترك معهم في محاولة طمس الحقائق


----------



## fredyyy (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ارجو التوضيح*

*moon
بس لو الدكتور الة فى ايده انه يشفينى مثلا مش هيجى يعيا مكانى ويفدينى عشان انا اخف صح ولا لا *

*لا تطبق المثل حرفياَ على الواقع 

المعنى المقصود .... أن لا تعطي لنفسك صلاحيات الله 

إقبل من الله طريقة العلاج ولا تصف له كيف يعالجك

فتشفى من مرض الخطية

العلاج أهم من .... لماذا أنا مريض ..... ومن المتسبب في مرضي

ركّز في العلاج لتهرب من غضب الله*


----------



## Tabitha (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ارجو التوضيح*



moon20 قال:


> *سؤال تانى بالترتيب اهو عشان محدش يتلغبط :08:*
> في إنجيل يوحنا الإصحاح السابع عشر نأخذ منه فقرتين 3 , 4 فيقول ( يوحنا 17عدد3-4 )
> :3  وهذه هي الحياة الأبدية أن يعرفوك أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته. (4)  أنا مجدتك على الأرض.العمل الذي أعطيتني لأعمل قد أكملته. *(SVD)*
> 
> ...




مممممممممم يعني انت بتستخدم برنامج البحث بالكتاب المقدس (*SVD*) 

ناسيت تمسحها ولا ايه .... 

يعني زي ما انت شاطر كده بالبحث ،، افتح الكتاب المقدس واتعب نفسك شوية وكمل قراءة باقى الإصحاح 

لان زي ما قال لك اخونا ابن الشـرق

لا يحق لك اخذ فقرة دون اخرى ،،،


----------



## fredyyy (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ارجو التوضيح*

moon
كيف يكون العمل الذي أعطاه الله للمسيح قد أكمل والمسيح لم يصلب بعد


*أَنَا مَجَّدْتُكَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ. الْعَمَلَ الَّذِي أَعْطَيْتَنِي لأَعْمَلَ قَدْ أَكْمَلْتُهُ

سؤال  عظيم يا moon

هذا يثبت أن المسيح هو الله 

فليس عند الله ...  ماضي ... وحاضر ... ومستقبل

فالمسيح لا يحده زمن ... فهو فوق الزمن 

 عب 13:8  
يسوع المسيح هو هو امسا واليوم والى الابد.*


----------



## moon20 (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ارجو التوضيح*

اسف للتغيب والله كنت مشغول اوى اليومين الفاتو  بنسبة للسؤال الاخير انا طبعا منكرش ان انا ناقله بس متهيالى ان انا وضحت الهدف اصلا من كلامى فى الموضوع ده كله هو الاستفسار وليس الاتهام انا نقلته هنا لانى اما قريته حبيت افهم منكو مش بتهمكو والاخ ابن الشرق واستفانيوس وفريدى اتفضلو مشكورين بالرد على اسالتى وانا بشكرهم واى حاجة اعوز افهمها هجلكووووو بس ياريت تخليكو عارفين ان انا مش جاى غير للاستفتسار مش لاتهامكو لان انا لو عايز اتهمكو هروح موقع ضعيف او هروح موقع من المواقع المسيئه اغلط براحتى صح ولا لا انا غلطان


----------



## ابن الشرق (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ارجو التوضيح*

اهلا و سهلا بيك 

المهم ان تقرا النصوص كاملة و تكون مستعدا نفسيا للفهم

و الرب يقويك


----------



## xxxl (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ارجو التوضيح*

لكن اذا كان ادم هو من قام بالخطيئة فما ذنب ابناءه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
فمثلا اذا قتل شخص شخصا اخر فانك تحاسبه وتعاقبه واذا عاقبت ابناءه واعتبرتهم ايضا مخطئين فانك تكون ظالما...............


----------



## Tabitha (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ارجو التوضيح*



xxxl قال:


> لكن اذا كان ادم هو من قام بالخطيئة فما ذنب ابناءه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> فمثلا اذا قتل شخص شخصا اخر فانك تحاسبه وتعاقبه واذا عاقبت ابناءه واعتبرتهم ايضا مخطئين فانك تكون ظالما...............



اهلا اخونا *xxxl*

في موضوع مفتوح بيتكلم في النقطة اللي انت بتسأل فيها *هنا*


----------

